# Amazon Swords: An Observation



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I suspect that I am like a lot of members here: low light, low tech, etc. Anyway, I have a 55 gallon tank, well established after six months now, and--among several java ferns, anubias, etc.,--I have three Amazon Swords. Their light source is the Current Satellite LED single fixture. I time the lights for seven hours a day, and the Swords are thriving big-time! Bright green, growing, and no spots. No root tabs (yet; they're on the way). Just want to say, it is possible to grow these under "low-light" conditions.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I used the Amazon sword plants have formed the many seedlings. But now have long formed any more. It must be related to the illumination period.
Have Co2?


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

No CO2, and only minimal fertilizers.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats Dave! I have almost the same setup as you do except I don't have led's, I'm running dual 48" T8's. I have the same plants that you mentioned plus Italian Val's. All my plants are growing very well.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Protues55 said:


> No CO2, and only minimal fertilizers.


I wanted to know if your amazon plant young shoots begin.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Arthur7 said:


> I wanted to know if your amazon plant young shoots begin.


Yes, I have seen some young shoots from the Swords. Just a few so far.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for this info. You have the light on for 7 hours.
It confirms my assumption that can be formed only in short days adventitious plants.
I still have a duration of 9 hours early 6-10 and 3-8 in the afternoon. And I have no young plants. I will shorten.
If you do not need CO2, then you have a very good tap water. (maybe KH4 or more)


----------

